# How tall is your Vallisneria?



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a good number of Vallisneria Americana in my aquarium. I read plenty of descriptions of this plant before purchasing it, so was under the impression that it wouldn't really grow much longer than 2' tall. Well...

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=66&pictureid=1328

Here I am with, presenting my 3' 6" Vallisneria Americana, which is totally spiff.

What's the tallest your Vals have gotten to? 

:fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ain't it funny how them dumb plants and fishes never read any of them books that folks have written about them......
great job kiddo...obviously; you are doing it right...


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

ur a lucky girl, in my area we do not even have plants like that. Just java ferns mostly ( i could be wrong about the name, but I think that's what the pet store calls them)


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

@ Lohachata - Haha. Silly plants and their need to break the rules! -shakes fist-

@ Komodo - The stores around me don't sell anything good either. Too rural of an area. I actually bought my vals from BayleesFishees online. They were really cheap and arrived in great condition. My only qualm lies with the little shelled passengers that hitched a ride from Baylees to my aquarium. =P


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a few plants coming from asia,lol off ebay, so I hope they turn out well.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've typically had them grow 3-4 feet as well. Here's a couple shots after thinning them out. I find that if you cut the leaves short , the plant suffers, So how I thin them is to pull the main plant after cutting the runners and let the smaller plants grow.
















Yours are doing quite well, and soon you'll have more runners than you care to ...lol


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

@ Komodo - Yeah, I have some moss coming in from London that I'm a little worried about. =P

@ BV77 - Wow! Your vals look amazing! =D


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ugh. I collect these locally, not even a 10 minute walk from my house. The largest i've collected then grew out, ran the length of my 55 gallon, and curved around the edges. When I find the pics i'll post them. Deep substrate+undergravel heater work wonders.
Also, when wild vallisneria grow in the smaller streams around here, they'll reach anywhere between 5-6 feet before they die off.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, Flamingo. I wonder if I have any of those around here. Indy and Wisconsin aren't so very different geographically.


----------

